# Mouse keeps double clicking!



## Sagen (Feb 15, 1999)

Just recently my mouse keeps double clicking when I only want to singe click. I checked the mouse properties and everything was fine, then I reinstalled the mouse drivers and it still didn't work. I've also rebooted and still have the same problem. My mouse just seems to have a mind of it's own lately. Any ideas how to tame my mouse? I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!

------------------
Cannot find REALITY.SYS. Universe halted.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Do you have a spare mouse to try? If the replacement does not d-click, then the original mouse may have a dirty/bad switch internally. If it is the mouse, you could try and take it apart and check/clean it if you feel comfortable with the idea of working on it. You did not state what type of mouse you are using but some have the option to single click instead of d-clicking which can be enabled in Control Panel>Mouse. I am not sure but i think there is further adjustments for the mouse avaible in the Accesability feature. I cant check on that though as i do not have it on my computer.


----------

